#  > Islam >  > Column Islam >  Geheim.

## Royce

Een vrouw genaamd Maryam kende eens een jongedame van de moskee genaamd Aisha. Aisha leek altijd bruisend en gelukkig, ook al wist Maryam dat ze moeilijkheden had doorgemaakt in haar leven. Haar langverwachte huwelijk was snel geindigd in een scheiding.

Ze had gevochten om haar leven als alleenstaande in de hand te houden. Ze had er niet voor gekozen maar ze had besloten dat ze het zou leven met alle plezier en tevredenheid. Aisha was actief in de madrassa, in de dagjes uit, als leidster van een vrouwen sportclub en in de dawah beweging. Maryam vond het fijn om Aisha te kennen. Aishas hele gezicht leek te lachen en ze begroette Maryam altijd met een omhelzing.

Op een dag vroeg ze aan Aisha: _"Hoe komt het dat jij altijd zo blij bent  je hebt zoveel energie en je lijkt nooit neergeslagen te zijn?"_
Met haar lachende ogen zei Aisha, _"Ik ken het geheim!"_

_"Welk geheim? Waar heb je het over?"_ vroeg Maryam.

Aisha antwoordde, _"Ik zal je er alles over vertellen, maar je moet me beloven dat je het "geheim" met anderen zal delen."_

Maryam stemde in, _"Ok, vertel, wat is het?"_

_"Het geheim is dit: Ik heb geleerd dat er weinig is dat ik kan doen in mijn leven dat me werkelijk gelukkig kan maken. Ik moet afhankelijk zijn van Allah om me gelukkig te maken en aan mijn behoeftes te voldoen. Wanneer een behoefte oprijst in mijn leven, moet ik vertrouwen op Allah om daaraan te voldoen in overeenstemming met ZIJN rijkdom. Ik heb geleerd dat ik in de meeste gevallen niet eens de helft nodig heb van wat ik denk nodig te hebben. HIJ heeft me nog nooit laten vallen. Sinds ik dat geheim ken, ben ik gelukkig."_

Maryams eerste gedacht was, _"Dat is te simpel!"_ Maar terugblikkend op haar eigen leven, herinnerde ze zich dat ze dacht dat een grote huis haar gelukkig zou maken, maar dat was niet zo! Ze dacht dat een beter betaalde baan baan haar gelukkig zou maken, maar dat was niet zo! Wanneer ervoer ze haar grootste geluk? Zittend op de grond pizza eten met haar kleinkinderen, een simpel geschenk van Allah.
* En voor hem, die zijn vertrouwen in Allah stelt, is Allah toereikend.  {65:3}*


_Via mail ontvangen._

----------


## Sou

> _Geplaatst door Royce_ 
> *Een vrouw genaamd Maryam kende eens een jongedame van de moskee genaamd Aisha. Aisha leek altijd bruisend en gelukkig, ook al wist Maryam dat ze moeilijkheden had doorgemaakt in haar leven. Haar langverwachte huwelijk was snel geindigd in een scheiding.
> 
> Ze had gevochten om haar leven als alleenstaande in de hand te houden. Ze had er niet voor gekozen maar ze had besloten dat ze het zou leven met alle plezier en tevredenheid. Aisha was actief in de madrassa, in de dagjes uit, als leidster van een vrouwen sportclub en in de dawah beweging. Maryam vond het fijn om Aisha te kennen. Aishas hele gezicht leek te lachen en ze begroette Maryam altijd met een omhelzing.
> 
> Op een dag vroeg ze aan Aisha: "Hoe komt het dat jij altijd zo blij bent  je hebt zoveel energie en je lijkt nooit neergeslagen te zijn?"
> Met haar lachende ogen zei Aisha, "Ik ken het geheim!"
> 
> "Welk geheim? Waar heb je het over?" vroeg Maryam.
> ...


 :duim: !




Thalla,
Sou

----------


## *~Lady-C~*

Een vrouw genaamd Maryam kende eens een jongedame van de moskee genaamd Aisha. Aisha leek altijd bruisend en gelukkig, ook al wist Maryam dat ze moeilijkheden had doorgemaakt in haar leven. Haar langverwachte huwelijk was snel geindigd in een scheiding.

Ze had gevochten om haar leven als alleenstaande in de hand te houden. Ze had er niet voor gekozen maar ze had besloten dat ze het zou leven met alle plezier en tevredenheid. Aisha was actief in de madrassa, in de dagjes uit, als leidster van een vrouwen sportclub en in de dawah beweging. Maryam vond het fijn om Aisha te kennen. Aishas hele gezicht leek te lachen en ze begroette Maryam altijd met een omhelzing.

Op een dag vroeg ze aan Aisha: "Hoe komt het dat jij altijd zo blij bent  je hebt zoveel energie en je lijkt nooit neergeslagen te zijn?"
Met haar lachende ogen zei Aisha, "Ik ken het geheim!"

"Welk geheim? Waar heb je het over?" vroeg Maryam.

Aisha antwoordde, "Ik zal je er alles over vertellen, maar je moet me beloven dat je het "geheim" met anderen zal delen."

Maryam stemde in, "Ok, vertel, wat is het?"

"Het geheim is dit: Ik heb geleerd dat er weinig is dat ik kan doen in mijn leven dat me werkelijk gelukkig kan maken. Ik moet afhankelijk zijn van Allah om me gelukkig te maken en aan mijn behoeftes te voldoen. Wanneer een behoefte oprijst in mijn leven, moet ik vertrouwen op Allah om daaraan te voldoen in overeenstemming met ZIJN rijkdom. Ik heb geleerd dat ik in de meeste gevallen niet eens de helft nodig heb van wat ik denk nodig te hebben. HIJ heeft me nog nooit laten vallen. Sinds ik dat geheim ken, ben ik gelukkig."

Maryams eerste gedacht was, "Dat is te simpel!" Maar terugblikkend op haar eigen leven, herinnerde ze zich dat ze dacht dat een grote huis haar gelukkig zou maken, maar dat was niet zo! Ze dacht dat een beter betaalde baan baan haar gelukkig zou maken, maar dat was niet zo! Wanneer ervoer ze haar grootste geluk? Zittend op de grond pizza eten met haar kleinkinderen, een simpel geschenk van Allah.
 En voor hem, die zijn vertrouwen in Allah stelt, is Allah toereikend.  {65:3}



a jemma  :Smilie:  mooi man wajouw weer iets geleerd :grote grijns:  :grote grijns: *ThAllA*
*~Lady-C~*

----------


## Tha Girl

Thanx 4 sharing this secret!  :Smilie: 

Da Girl

----------

